# Gotcha!



## W1zzard (Apr 2, 2010)

April's Fool!

Guess we really got you guys this time. I will not be leaving the site, nor will there by any of the announced changes. It was all an elaborate April's Fools Joke that we played on you.







Read on for the details...



As most of you remember, NVIDIA's Fermi launch was at midnight my local time, so I posted the review after countless hours of work, watched how our traffic spiked quickly and went to bed smiling and reliefed that everything went well. After I woke up I grabbed my notebook to check if the site might be crashed or something - no everything was fine, I started reading the comments and was shocked to see all the drama about Catalyst 9.12 being used. While I was aware that 9.12 weren't the latest drivers, I was pretty sure that the performance gains were not significant enough to retest all ATI cards and instead not have something like the Metro & Heaven tests (time is limited). After sifting through hundreds of posts all stating the same I did feel quite some anger towards the userbase in general: I was pissed. But as countless people stated in the comments for the "I am going away thread" the comments are just a tiny subset of what people think; happy people don't post comments.
Still with some anger I made my first posts in the comment thread: I think I'm done, I'm quitting and a couple more ... after a while I went away from the PC and started thinking a bit about it. "Let's just prove those idiots wrong". So I started benchmarking the 5870 on 10.3 and posted the results several hours later. As expected the difference was only 2%.
As we moved closer to April 1st I thought "hey, why not use those posts to create an epic April's Fools Joke", talked to my good buddy btarunr about it and he also thought it might be worthwile doing. Bta was the only person to know, not even the TPU staff knew. So the post was made and the story unfolded...

While I had originally planned to come clean some time next week, I realized it would be cruel to let you guys suffer that long.






Thank you all for your amazing comments. I had no idea how appreciated my work is. I am also sorry if you were hurt by it - I didn't mean it. Thanks again guys! and again, don't worry, nothing big will change here. Feel free to express your anger toward me in the comments, the mods are instructed to give you even more leeway as usually.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## sparkyar (Apr 2, 2010)

fiuuuuu!!


----------



## mtosev (Apr 2, 2010)

U Sick Bastard!!!!!:d:d


----------



## digibucc (Apr 2, 2010)

I was hoping as much. good to hear    i had hope


----------



## crow1001 (Apr 2, 2010)

Knew it all along...........


----------



## nemesis.ie (Apr 2, 2010)

The PhysX thing was FAR FAR funnier/more appropriate.


----------



## Phantasia (Apr 2, 2010)

Been registered for some time and making my first post only for this...

Thank you for not leaving! I appreciate your reviews a lot. Other ones I tend only to read them fairly quick and on a overview mode.

Once again thanks for getting over all the drama queens that don't even realise all the work one has to go through to make a review and how hard it is to innovate on a GPU review.

Cheers!


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 2, 2010)

well i knew it in my heart all along but its not fair to do two jokes from one site(one phsyx one n one about u leaving)
i got excited on one and pissed the excitment out on second


----------



## ERazer (Apr 2, 2010)

u punk  u almost made me cry kidding


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice...soooo glad you aren't going anywhere W1z, I think you had us all going for a while.


----------



## afw (Apr 2, 2010)

Mann ... i gotta say this ...  .... F*** U .... 

and BTW im really glad it was just a joke .... you rock  ... and we want you here ...

thanx 4 everything you have done and what you are going to to do .... 

now its time to...


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 2, 2010)

not that funny man, you are like the best mod ever  your avatar was one of the reasons i joined


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 2, 2010)

Hah you had us all.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Apr 2, 2010)

dammit i was just going to get a loan out from the bank to buy this place  
 maybe next time


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes !


----------



## enaher (Apr 2, 2010)

jajaja, been a lurker for 3 years now, and i can say TPU is a fun place to be just im just to lazy to post... and this joke reminded me to at least say thanks once in a while for an awsome job


----------



## a_ump (Apr 2, 2010)

U SON OF A BITCH!!!!! lol but ur "I'm leaving thread" def has to be the biggest and fastest growing "April fools" thread, well shit probly fastest growing thread we've had on TPU period. 

WOOT!!!  STILL GONNA HAVE ORGASMIC REVIEWS!!!!!


----------



## mtosev (Apr 2, 2010)

With all toes positive comments I bet you won't be quitting for the next 200years.


----------



## runnin17 (Apr 2, 2010)

GOOOOOOOD NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Although I was fretting a bit cause TPU RULZ and I didn't want it to change.

Pretty much did this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to 99% of TPU members. GOOD PRANK!!!!




shadedshu:shadedshu


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 2, 2010)

i cried...
and then i lol'd loudly despite it's 1:30AM here..

man you really are *******

but anyway  GREAT APRIL FOOLS JOKE!!!!
you got ALL of us here..


----------



## hat (Apr 2, 2010)

Great troll or greatest troll?






omg inb4 page 2


----------



## pjladyfox (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm just glad this was a joke since I was trying to figure out what the heck I'd do if this place took a dump after you left. All I know is that I meant everything I said in the other thread and that you and all of the other people here that run TPU make this place what it is and it would not be the same without any one of you.


----------



## robn (Apr 2, 2010)

I think a fair few other tech sites are gonna be p****d as well now. All their incorrect news reports!

Great news really, but, but.. ahhg!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2010)

Solaris17: hahahahaa you fucking son of a bitch
w2zzard:  thanks


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2010)

That's just wrong! Now does someone have Erockers addy? I owe em a kick!! 

Im glad your still going to grace us with your presence Wizzard


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Zubasa (Apr 2, 2010)

I always knew that it is an April Fool's joke.

*There will be no magic to this site without the W1zzard!*


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 2, 2010)

You penis.


----------



## mdm-adph (Apr 2, 2010)

Ha ha.  I called it.



nemesis.ie said:


> The PhysX thing was FAR FAR funnier/more appropriate.



Agreed -- the PhysX one was actually funny.  Very funny.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 2, 2010)

You're a goddamn motherfucker you know that?  You could have at least let me in on the fun.


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yup I figured it too but you never know with this sick sick world W1z lives in  Touche my man


----------



## human_error (Apr 2, 2010)

well that was an epic troll, well played sir. Now piss off for making us all so worried


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2010)

Fucker.......Your supposed to say April Fools on April Fools day 



Type "W1zzard leaving techpowerup" in Google EPIC


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 2, 2010)

Fucking asshattery!  I've been had!


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL... that was a good one!!! Hey at least you know how appreciated you are!!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah that's pretty fucked!! I knew something was up when my comments started getting deleted.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 2, 2010)

I knew you couldn't just throw away all the years you have invested. I'm shocked so many people thought you'd walk away so easily...few people are as determined as you are, W1z.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 2, 2010)

"w1zzard leaving techpowerup" 
lol
EPIC!!
all forums discussed about that..


----------



## theeldest (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, I *was* putting together a pretty hefty bribe to get you to stay. But I guess that it's not really needed anymore, huh?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, whatever story you need to "come back" is fine! LOL. Please you changed your mind.

_A real hoaxer would leave a trail... like key words or letters, or a hidden post somewhere in another thread, to link back to._  But that doesnt matter. Glad to hear you are back.

@theeldest... comeback is due to huge fanclub and the true show of peoples support and appreciation. ie. bribe is due to the members... means SPEND the money on the community here... not sure how to do that except this: go do an indepth article or review and post it up on TPU for us all to benefit.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 2, 2010)

I guess we all know who you're favorite staff member is since he's the only one that got told


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## SK-1 (Apr 2, 2010)

So I can cancel my anxiety meds? As soon as the current meds wear off, I'm posting something, don't know what yet....


----------



## locoty (Apr 2, 2010)

and now he is watching us and laughing on the floor


w1zzard, you should know, you're bigger than us, you're bigger than TPU


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2010)

SK-1 said:


> So I can cancel my anxiety meds? As soon as the current meds ware off, I'm posting something, don't know what yet....



Yes you can. Send them to me.


----------



## CyrusK (Apr 2, 2010)

Bastard


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 2, 2010)

I really hope this little fiasco has shown you how truly appreciated you are here W1zz. 

*Three cheers for the almighty W1zzard!*

*Hip hip HOORAY 

Hip hip HOORAY 

Hip hip HOORAY *


----------



## mtosev (Apr 2, 2010)

haha W1z shared his secret only with this guy.  bta is the man


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 2, 2010)

*I take back all the nice things I said about you!*

(lol, thank christ it was just a joke)


----------



## hat (Apr 2, 2010)

Hah, only our W1zzard is capable of trolling the entire internets...


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 2, 2010)

Bta is the one on the right.


----------



## dsdsdk (Apr 2, 2010)

Not funny! It is called aprilsfool for at reason. Not marchfool, not junefool...


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 2, 2010)

Jerk


----------



## btarunr (Apr 2, 2010)

mtosev said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2196/2179104442_4abfc226bd_o.jpg
> haha W1z shared his secret only with this guy.  bta is the man



lol that's my age-old pic. Have fun. 

Bunchies were already tried.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 2, 2010)

*quickly calls investor team assmebled to put a bid on tpu to tell them the news. Tries to return the million to the mob boss, waits to be beaten down by said mod boss, and lol's*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 2, 2010)

OMG im glad your staying!!!!


----------



## xrealm20 (Apr 2, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Jerk



Still planning on leaving Kant? ---




Thank god W1z is going to stay -- I was just starting to get comfortable with this forum.


----------



## eva2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL... had no doubt it was an April fools day joke as i personally consider W1zzard is TPU and TPU is W1zzard - it wasn't going to happen


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 2, 2010)

nice job!


----------



## mtosev (Apr 2, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> Bta is the one on the right.



The next indian Bill Gates


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2010)

when i first red the going away thread i actually teared when i made my first post.  and then today happened.


I saw BTA locked the thread.






clicked the link





read it a little





a few seconds later followed by





I waited a little bit then i was like


----------



## jaredpace (Apr 2, 2010)

FUUUU






Glad you're back, though.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 2, 2010)

Mailman's envy:


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 2, 2010)

That's right bta has the most infraction points in TPU history.  Sadly I can't ban W1zzard.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 2, 2010)

HA, most epic foolzors ever.

Thanks W1z, I'll remember this.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 2, 2010)

I shouldn't have reversed it.  I should have let him have the 1 hour ban so he could miss some of the fun of this thread.


----------



## wahdangun (Apr 2, 2010)

dam  you Bta, you know all of this from the start  




lets torch him with GTX480 3way SLI, so he will now how hot hell is 



(thanx good you not leaving wizz, you almost make me cry when you said you want to leave:shadedshu)


----------



## mtosev (Apr 2, 2010)

Did the traffic on the server(s) soar after "i'm quitting" was posted?


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 2, 2010)

You sick sumbitches. I love you guys. I owe you both a frakkin' beer.



And thanks for the site W1zz, I ain't taking that one back


----------



## gOJDO (Apr 2, 2010)

Man...what you did is cruel...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 2, 2010)

gOJDO said:


> Man...what you did is cruel...



+1


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 2, 2010)

mtosev said:


> Did the traffic on the server(s) soar after "i'm quitting" was posted?



there was no significant change in traffic, but all the people sitting in the thread using the livetopic ajax update thing overloaded the server, so i had to lower the refresh interval


----------



## sapetto (Apr 2, 2010)

Ahhh you got me... An early april joke but it was good  But i hate you for that... Umm no not really


----------



## btarunr (Apr 2, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> lets torch him with GTX480 3way SLI, so he will now how hot hell is



I'm safe. You'll need to break into NVIDIA plaza, into Jensen's office, look into the shoebox under his desk where he hides some soothing toys to find three GTX 480 cards to SLI.


----------



## afw (Apr 2, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Fucker.......Your supposed to say April Fools on April Fools day
> 
> Type "W1zzard leaving techpowerup" in Google EPIC



 The google thing is so true ...  ...


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 2, 2010)

Aww you big ol' softy, tell us the truth - you were tired of us and then you saw how much we love you and decided to stay


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 2, 2010)

jaredpace said:


> FUUUU
> 
> http://i9.tinypic.com/6gv1s2d.gif
> 
> Glad you're back, though.



FEDOR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Binge (Apr 2, 2010)

I've been had!


----------



## Homeless (Apr 2, 2010)

Had a feeling it was a joke


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 2, 2010)

*You bastard*!:shadedshu I'm wanna kick your A$$
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That was soooooooooo mean!

.....but funny!

*Yeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh W1z is staying!!!!!!!!!!* I'm a sucka, I fell for it NOW we can celebrate!


----------



## warup89 (Apr 2, 2010)

*FUUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome back Oh Fearless Leader. 

I'm really surprised the staff was not in on it.  Epic!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2010)

Avada Kedavra!!!  Hisssssss....


----------



## wahdangun (Apr 2, 2010)

btarunr said:


> I'm safe. You'll need to break into NVIDIA plaza, into Jensen's office, look into the shoebox under his desk where he hides some soothing toys to find three GTX 480 cards to SLI.



he was here, everybody take him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



prepare your torch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


do you have any last wishes


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2010)

Ohh ... I forgot to add, it's going to take us months to deflate the fat head you got from all the weeping and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2010)

ill personally kill dumbledore myself.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 2, 2010)

I knew this


----------



## shevanel (Apr 2, 2010)

yay i was right i won $20!


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 2, 2010)

I cant believe the "_joke_" got up to *840 posts* in 2 DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## erixx (Apr 2, 2010)

ÜBERLOLS W1ZZARD, YOU ARE RIGHT AND THE FANBOYSIE NOT AND THAT IS OOOOH SO GOOD


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 2, 2010)

W1z, If I ever meet up with you in real life, you have a boot to the ass coming. Bad w1z, bad.  The best one yet.  Wait till next year. I got something planed fo you.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 2, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I cant believe the "_joke_" got up to *840 posts* in 2 DAYS!!!!!!



and no /wristcuts


----------



## douglatins (Apr 2, 2010)

OMG, this is like i could be angry, but im so happy now i cant express anger


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 2, 2010)

damn you w1zzard, i was think what is TPU look like without you ans without GPU-Z, almost all my friends know you and the moderators cuz im all the time talk about TPU and made many friends sign in TPU, don't do something like this again, shit you got me


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 2, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> and no /wristcuts



that you know of.*


----------



## Necrofire (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't scare me like that.


----------



## alwayssts (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow.

There's nothing to say that hasn't been said about the situation itself, but when I think of all the things W1zz has done and contributed, I got really freaked.

I mean come on, think of all the software the man has worked on that most everyone either uses or has used and what it's done for you.  Think about if we were deprived of future iterations from that mind, or he went somewhere and it became proprietary.  That would suck.

Also, I also love W1zz's reviews.  I always use them for reference when looking at prices or theorizing.  You simply cannot beat the awesome percentage comparison graphs, and I was worried I would never see them again.  Also, I love the explanations on things that some lack, like I, for one, didn't realize the the ROP/bus-width interaction on ATi's architecture until I read, and saw, W1zz's awesome "disabled" diagram.  +1 for stuff like that. 

So, yeah, while I personally believe that you should've tested with the latest drivers, because 2% is 2%, I'm VERY glad you didn't take the crazies to heart and get overly upset and go prima donna.  I'm also grateful you listened and updated the review.  That's class.

So anyway, as I sit here in shock...not unlike the feeling after just getting in a car accident, I can't quite laugh.  Likely I will later.  In that case, cheers mate.  

Glad this ruse gives people a chance to show we appreciate you, and also a chance for for you to vent and laugh at the whole intarweb.  You likely deserve it.

In short:  Thank you.  FUCK YOU, but thank you.


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> that you know of.*



How's that big "N" I carved into your forehead?


----------



## Mattgal (Apr 2, 2010)

that wasn't a joke! seriously. i was so sad (after a bad day) and i had a fight with my girlfriend that she almost left me!


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> How's that big "N" I carved into your forehead?



Look for yourself.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 2, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Ohh ... I forgot to add, it's going to take us months to deflate the fat head you got from all the weeping and gnashing of teeth.



Nah W1z isn't the type to get all ego crazy to begin with (cause if he was he would already have a gigantic head and deservedly) He's too classy and smart for all that crap, unlike some who won't be named in this scene. I am happy to be able to say though all the true "all stars" like W1z, Unwinder, Shamino, Anand, k|ngpIn etc pretty much all seem to be really cool guys who have remained down to earth too. You can't completely blame someone at the top of their game for letting it go to their heads but it's definitely refreshing and nice when it doesn't.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 2, 2010)

FUCK YES!!!  I knew it,  your such an asshole!!  I kept waiting and waiting and you almost had me believing it.


----------



## wahdangun (Apr 2, 2010)

Btw guy's where is dan? i never see his post again? 

are he know about this? 
because i never see he posting something in "w1zzard leaving TPU",


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2010)

@Wriggley : I know but I had to give him some kind of crap for leaving us hanging out to dry for 3 days.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 2, 2010)

this is the one everyone should be thanking.  not the other one!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 2, 2010)

douglatins said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100402/22112.jpg
> 
> OMG, this is like i could be angry, but im so happy now i cant express anger



I didn't even realize other forums and sites posted that W1z was leaving.  That is awesome.  Joking with people on TPU you have managed to April Fool joke 4 other sites as well.


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 2, 2010)

i love you wizzard!!!!!!  see your ass in court.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I didn't even realize other forums and sites posted that W1z was leaving.  That is awesome.  Joking with people on TPU you have managed to April Fool joke 4 other sites as well.



o its far more than 4


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 2, 2010)

Mattgal said:


> that wasn't a joke! seriously. i was so sad and i had a fight with my girlfriend that she almost left me!


----------



## IINexusII (Apr 2, 2010)

haha i knew it.


----------



## Mattgal (Apr 2, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


>



i meant like: i was very VERY sad and angry.
(and ended up fighting about a stupid thing)

PS: had a bad day


----------



## mtosev (Apr 2, 2010)

Mattgal said:


> that wasn't a joke! seriously. i was so sad and i had a fight with my girlfriend that she almost left me!



sorry but that's just sad. that something on the internet can hurt you so badly that you have a fight with your GF is just sad


----------



## mcloughj (Apr 2, 2010)

Glad you're sticking around W1zz. Keep up the good work. I'm still using 9.10 drivers BTW!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2010)

That's it, I was all prepared and had my bags packed...  Now I'm leaving.

You sick bastard.  Joke's on us.  Got to admit I'm smiling.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Apr 2, 2010)

fuck you W1zzard for scaring the shit out of me lol!  Anyways good see you aren't leaving anytime soon.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Apr 2, 2010)

Good news Indeed.....but I never fell for it.....been here for some time now....and one thing I know for sure....W1zz IS TPU.....It's in him....he's in it....no way to seperate the 2.


----------



## HeroPrinny (Apr 2, 2010)

curse you wiz!


----------



## hat (Apr 2, 2010)

SK-1 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100402/Capture340.jpg



hah, even trolled 4chan


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 2, 2010)

what site is that???


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 2, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> what site is that???



DONT GO... you will be altered beyond repair


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2010)

Wait ... dang it !! 
Now he's going to be back doing GPU reviews and still won't have time to work on BPU. 

CRAP !!


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 2, 2010)

I thought at first it was an April fools joke, but then later on I changed my mind 

Glad to see it was


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 2, 2010)

fiuuuuuu..
almost click on that go button after writing down the page..

yaay moar GPU review from the trustworthy w1zzard


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Wait ... dang it !!
> Now he's going to be back doing GPU reviews



Tis the way of the Force.


----------



## mtosev (Apr 2, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> I thought at first it was an April fools joke, but then later on I changed my mind
> 
> Glad to see it was



hehe, i was thinking the same thing


----------



## MarcusTaz (Apr 2, 2010)

Dono what was worse this or the physx joke... Bla I knew it was all a hoax... Please leaving over drama, pffff


----------



## alwayssts (Apr 2, 2010)

SK-1 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100402/Capture340.jpg



Well, if it was on 4chan, then that shit had definitely gotten real.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 2, 2010)

Whaaaaaaaaaa??????????

You made me cry _twice!_ first out of sadness and then out of happiness! I believed it was an april fools but as time went by and 2nd april came I lost hope.....

Awww I love you W1zzard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






This was EPIC! Lol I think you might get into the Guinness Book of records for making the one single april fools joke which the largest number of people believed! It's not just the TPU members, doing a google on "W1zzard leaving Techpowerup" brings up all the major tech forums having a thread dedicated to the topic!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank God.

*wipes sweat off brow*


----------



## chaotic_uk (Apr 2, 2010)

how can it be april fools when it was posted in march ?


----------



## alwayssts (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, were you fooled through April 1st?

Alright then.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Apr 2, 2010)

alwayssts said:


> Well, were you fooled through April 1st?
> 
> Alright then.



nope as i did not believe it for one second so the joke was on wiz as it was posted early , i cannot believe you lot fell for it tbh


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

if i see you one day i WILL  you!  you are one sick sob


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 2, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> o its far more than 4



Yeah I wasn't surprised to see it show up on XS (the two sites have a good relationship; W1z posts there regularly) but all the others in that Google shot--that's awesome. Though not as surprising if you really think about it given his software and reviews.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Trolled everyone he did!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

maybe all this will make you realize that you DO NOT leave us


----------



## TVman (Apr 2, 2010)

The thing that terrifies me the most is that someone might hate me as much as I loathe you


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 2, 2010)

YOU BLITHERING SON OF A "#$%. Now, being serious, FIU, glad you dont leave.

EDIT: thats probably the best april fools you could have ever done, every single member believed it.


----------



## morphy (Apr 2, 2010)

I rarely post much but TPU is one of maybe only 3 sites I can depend on regularly for news and quality reviews and a big part of that is  w1zzard's work here. 
Even tho he didn't really leave let me just say "Welcome Back!!"


----------



## Darksaber (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL I just LOLed when I read the news bit that W1z is leaving ^^. 

I was itching to write something in that thread, something along the lines "Great! Finally I get to take over TPU", but I thought that would have been too much ^^.

I loved the petition btw, but come on guys? a limit of 500 which was not even reached?... ehehe

Happy April Foolz!


----------



## kitfit1 (Apr 2, 2010)

First post here.

Very glad it was an April fools joke W1zzard.

I have got to ask the question though, because it's been bugging me for ages, are you the same Wizzard that used to post at "DFI Street" when it was around ?


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Apr 2, 2010)

well it was the best mind f yet 
and has got you more publicity than ever


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 2, 2010)

I suspected this was a joke at first, I posted the reasons why on GN...



Black Panther said:


> What gets me really is not the fact that he's selling it, but that he said he was _leaving_.
> 
> *Selling alone doesn't mean leaving. It's not as if any new owners of TPU would be banning him...*





Black Panther said:


> W1zzard does joke. A couple of weeks ago he created a thread in the Nvidia section of TPU entitled something like "omg look what I'm installing" and after 5 pages of tension building up he made us laugh at it being a joke. And it wasn't April 1st yet.
> 
> *I think if he was serious about it he'd just have made the announcement and locked the thread.*
> 
> Anyway, I'm still hoping... that W1zz is pulling it and the rest of the mods are in cahoots with him(wh)





Black Panther said:


> I won't give up hope - Thread title doesn't convince me... too short, smells fishy, with the ! at the end and all.
> 
> Also W1zz gave concrete answers to various allegations, like this, this and this one.
> 
> But *never once* did he answer a post where it was asked whether it was an April Fools joke, by declaring that it was not.



But then as more time passed I started believing it.

Heck I even started a thread in the maltese tech forum...

Which reminds me.... I got some updating to do....


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 2, 2010)

Darksaber said:


> LOL I just LOLed when I read the news bit that W1z is leaving ^^.
> 
> I was itching to write something in that thread, something along the lines "Great! Finally I get to take over TPU", but I thought that would have been too much ^^.
> 
> ...



I was going to sign the petition but thought that would be futile, so I just posted my pleas.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 2, 2010)

You got us.


----------



## facepunch (Apr 2, 2010)

this is epic  good one


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 2, 2010)

kitfit1 said:


> First post here.
> 
> Very glad it was an April fools joke W1zzard.
> 
> I have got to ask the question though, because it's been bugging me for ages, are you the same Wizzard that used to post at "DFI Street" when it was around ?



i might have one or two posts there, but not more. so it was probably not me


----------



## cauby (Apr 2, 2010)

ban me if you will but...

FUCK YOU W1ZZARD!

Almost thought this site was over...at least now we know you're not affected by drama!


----------



## lism (Apr 2, 2010)

I take everything back that i said mentioning sucking your ####  

I knew it had something todo with april! Welcome back Wizzard, now make me some reviews!


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 2, 2010)

Glad to know you're staying W1zzard, you're going to have to think of something to top it next year though!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2010)

cauby said:


> ban me if you will but...
> 
> FUCK YOU W1ZZARD!
> 
> Almost thought this site was over...at least now we know you're not affected by drama!


----------



## mtosev (Apr 2, 2010)

from fb:

_hallo every body (i'm wahdangun @TPU), so anyone know where wizz Facebook is?

i want to kick him(and bta too), after what his done to me_


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 2, 2010)

douglatins said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100402/22112.jpg
> 
> OMG, this is like i could be angry, but im so happy now i cant express anger



Lol douglatins I had made the Lanthrax one!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 2, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Mailman's envy:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100402/bta87329.jpg



You son of a bitch! 

Anyway I got an infraction for calling a certain mod a dick head during this April fools joke. It was only worth 10.


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You son of a bitch!
> 
> Anyway I got an infraction for calling a certain mod a dick head during this April fools joke. It was only worth 10.



I just counted all of your infractions. You are well in the lead.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> I just counted all of your infractions. You are well in the lead.



Whats my total?


----------



## Psychoholic (Apr 2, 2010)

awwww hell..  Good one


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 2, 2010)

mtosev said:


> from fb:
> 
> _hallo every body (i'm wahdangun @TPU), so anyone know where wizz Facebook is?
> 
> i want to kick him(and bta too), after what his done to me_



i dont use facebook, myspace, linkedin, xing or any other of these sites. but i have tpu


----------



## tonyd223 (Apr 2, 2010)

FU W1zzard of Shite!

Glad TPU stays the same tho


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You son of a bitch!
> 
> Anyway I got an infraction for calling a certain mod a dick head during this April fools joke. It was only worth 10.





erocker said:


> I just counted all of your infractions. You are well in the lead.



atta boy mailman!! keep up the good work


----------



## ShogoXT (Apr 2, 2010)

Phew!

Successful april fools though.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 2, 2010)

id never have the balls to say this but, w1zz, ur an arse you no that man


----------



## option350z (Apr 2, 2010)

Very well played fooled a lot of us here including me. W1zz, making us wait was perfect. You can't give your self away on April Fools Day.


----------



## Polarman (Apr 2, 2010)

Shame on you. Making us suffer like that!

Well... I hope you got your kicks.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 2, 2010)

lol, W1zzard used Catalyst 4.1 in that thread.

That may have been the most epic troll I have seen in my life, W1z


----------



## xstayxtruex (Apr 2, 2010)

we got got.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 2, 2010)

option350z said:


> Very well played fooled a lot of us here including me. W1zz, making us wait was perfect. You can't give your self away on April Fools Day.



Perfect timing - starting on the 31st March and ending on 2nd April!

Had you done it on 1st April everyone would've thought it was a joke, no matter how serious matters seemed. But this way you pwnd not only TPU but each and every tech forum!


----------



## afw (Apr 2, 2010)

Jokes off ... really ... i think you deserve a break W1zz ...  ... what da ya say .. ??


----------



## Maban (Apr 2, 2010)

Obvious prank was obvious.


----------



## gvblake22 (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow, that was quite the sigh of relief.  Thanks for all your hard work and for grinding my mind into the dirt with a very well executed April Fool's joke!


----------



## razaron (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## karnak (Apr 2, 2010)

Well played good sir.  Next year won't be so easy!


----------



## to6ko91 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks god ...  I must say that was quite believable


----------



## manson_ze (Apr 2, 2010)

nice one


----------



## Kei (Apr 2, 2010)

I am on my way to Germany now.......with a various assortment of torture devices so you can see how we felt yesterday.

While I had my doubts when I saw the time of your post (3/31 @ 11am), I still wasn't too sure. I was looking at the clock thinking that it's still April 1st in Japan when you made the post so I had my hopes up........you sick sick sick bastards! 

Kei


----------



## finndrummer (Apr 2, 2010)

A moderator should ban WIz from TPU for what he made to us. Or better Ban yourself Wiz 
Good news.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 2, 2010)

I think this thread is a fraud also. I exposed W1zz killing Dan in the last thread and now I know Bta was some how involved. Maybe they lured Dan into thinking there was a beer in a snake tamers basket.


----------



## fochkoph (Apr 2, 2010)

Too cruel. Too cruel!


----------



## arnoo1 (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks mate, that you will stay here @ amazing TPU!
I  appreciate  man,

personal I hate 1 april and the jokes around It, but this time I will forgive you XD

Can't wait for more awesome reviews!!


----------



## roast (Apr 2, 2010)

I love you guys, your so crazy.

I'm going to go drink a few bottles of buckfast, then I'll come back and tell you how I really feel.


----------



## Tartaros (Apr 2, 2010)

I think this users are going right now to your house, w1z. Some of them were talking something about crucifying


----------



## r9 (Apr 2, 2010)

Dumb ass.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice joke w1z, this little prank has claimed by #2 spot for sheer epic-ness, right behind this prank: http://www.prankcallcentral.com/si/76.html from a couple of local radio jockeys.

If nothing else, at least you can now say for sure how appreciated you, your work, and this site are!


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 2, 2010)

ahaha knew it knew it knew it.

Although I completely fell for the PhysX one.


----------



## cyriene (Apr 2, 2010)

Glag you're staying! The forum wouldn't be the same without you all!


----------



## r9 (Apr 2, 2010)

This was not funny to me. First time I have posted was some 5 yeas ago. I have registered specifically to ask if my X800GTO was unlockable. And guess what I have receive answer from wizz asking me to post a value from ATI tool specific for my card and he will look in to if my card was unlockable and it was not. But I talked to Wizz the creator of ATI tool wooow. And now he leaving was not amusing to me.


----------



## qubit (Apr 2, 2010)

I knew it! Something just didn't feel right, despite the plausibility.

Now I'm so angry and I hate you so much I _want_ you to go, muhahahaha!!!

Hey, kidding. You even nailed an old skeptical bastard like me.  Well done.  

The bar is now raised even higher for next year.

Now, about those dodgy ATI drivers...


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2010)

I know how you feel Q.
I figured total BS at first, but then when he posted comments over at XS I thought, "Crap he wouldn't take this off site if he wasn't serious."

I was wrong lol.

Well all is not lost. Trying to figure out what was happening and using my l33t googling skills, I now know more about W1zz than probably most around here.
I can always use that for extortion or something.


----------



## OneCool (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## bigtye (Apr 2, 2010)

Tip of the hat to you good sir.

Tye


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 2, 2010)

must say congrats on fooling the entire online tech world  though if you try this crap again get ready from a hate mob thousands deep to come find you


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2010)

I see about the same response at XS. About 98% relieved and 2% pissed off.
Made me laugh.


----------



## MK4512 (Apr 2, 2010)

Well at least you're not leaving!


----------



## chaotic_uk (Apr 2, 2010)

ShogoXT said:


> Phew!
> 
> Successful april fools though.



how is it an april fools ? , it was posted in march


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 2, 2010)

you sonofabitch! oh well, I do suppose it was well deserved, now tot hat flaming assholes, think about it before insulting a man that works so damn hard at what he does not for himself but for all of us and TPU in general. one day it may not be an april fools joke if some dont wise the fuck up! i know swearing is not allowed but I had to say it, infractions if you must.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2010)

Great stuff W1z. I'm keeping the sig alive for a while!!


----------



## Makaveli (Apr 2, 2010)

lol.... Man if duke nukem was a real person i'd hire him to kick you in the nads!

Good joke!


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Ripper3 (Apr 2, 2010)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnn...
You suxxz0rz big time!

Just kidding, you're kinda awesome


----------



## bogmali (Apr 2, 2010)

Haha  I knew it...Good one......Now if anybody can ask Kantastic and SK-1 if theirs was any better...............................................


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2010)

@ BP : LOL ... I'm glad "Ceiling Mod" is happy again.


----------



## FilipM (Apr 2, 2010)

Goddam it, i hate when people do this, asdfsdfgrdstgdfhnb


----------



## Nick89 (Apr 2, 2010)

hat said:


> hah, even trolled 4chan



I'm perma banned from 4chan what did they say?


----------



## MagnumForce (Apr 2, 2010)

You sir, win at Most Epic Troll on the internet... 

 Glad it was a joke. You were on of the reasons I started OC'ing in the first place!


----------



## travva (Apr 2, 2010)

haha w1zz this was EPIC. glad to know you're not leaving many. this is the best tech site around, and you're one of the main reasons for that. well played, sir.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 2, 2010)

Epic Prank....Ur still a BASTARD tho W1zz!!!


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 2, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA funniest april fools ever, good job Wizzard, I knew you weren't leaving u buttslut


----------



## dertimaushh (Apr 3, 2010)

I think Wizz simply wanted to hear how much we love him and TPU. 

Now go to work and do some Cat 10.3 testing


----------



## MadClown (Apr 3, 2010)

I knew it.  U had a lot of people going there though.  Nice job!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been had. I think I need some serious counseling


----------



## MonsterSound (Apr 3, 2010)

_*Son'ov'4'bi+ch!!*_
 pretty well played actually 
&
Glad you're not leaving. 
_Methinks this will be remembered as epic._


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 3, 2010)

someone give w1z some infraction points  ... 10-15 should do haha


----------



## Duffman (Apr 3, 2010)

I KNEW IT!!!

I never lost hope!


----------



## Azza_1 (Apr 3, 2010)

Errr...you would have had to have been in Vietnam or further away for it to have been an April fools.  Lies all round I think.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 3, 2010)

You sic fuck! HA HA! Sorry about the F word, man I was almost in tears, I even had nightmares about it! HA HA HA HA! Glad you are staying W1zz, now we can all get out of gay mode and go back to loving boobs and chicks!

P.S. All you who posted thinking it was an April Fool's joke, damn good catch. I salute you all!


----------



## mechtech (Apr 3, 2010)

You sneeeeky bastage


----------



## hat (Apr 3, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> I'm perma banned from 4chan what did they say?


That's probably a blessing, heh

anyways, no idea... all I know is they were talking about it based on the pic that was posted.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 3, 2010)

Can i have my check back that i sent to you for $300,000? And im so happy your staying!

Dang now i can't own TPU 

Also i do understand why you didn't have the 10.3, you would have to retest every single card for every single game test, i don't think people realize that you would have to update like 20+ cards, and that would take  for ever! 
YOU KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK I DON'T EVEN KNOW HOW YOU GET IT ALL DONE!!!!


----------



## Per Hansson (Apr 3, 2010)

This was epic, I fell for it big time!
Even asked W1zzard on IM if it was for real this morning and he kept face then aswell!
/pwned


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 3, 2010)

LoL myself and a few locals were trying to track you down and planned forcing you to stay hahaha ... well i guess the job is not needed ... sounded like a lot of fun


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 3, 2010)

That was a fun few days!
I waited and then it looked real so I posted. Then I said I would thank all who stayed.

Mod's let me thank them all. I don't think I can thank every one without you.


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 3, 2010)

You got us real good W1zz.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 3, 2010)

your a douchebag.........

with that said and my anger subsiding yea you got me .....   that has to be the most ridiculous april fools stunt EVER period for a tech site


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 3, 2010)

W1zzard you patak  

Nice one,you certainly made a few holes twitch.


We all love you man,in an ungay way


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 3, 2010)

I was just waiting for this.  Figured you were pulling eveyone's leg.


But you did kinda partly fool me.  Not hard to do though.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Apr 3, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100402/Kitten_love.jpg



i feel this way about this so called april fools which was posted in march


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 3, 2010)

chaotic_uk said:


> i feel this way about this so called april fools which was posted in march



Lol are you stuck in a loop or what? It's the 4th time you posted this same thing in this same thread...


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 3, 2010)

W1zzard is a man of many hats.






Holding his latest hat for the collection.





He has gone mad....





He needs a vacation here.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 3, 2010)

i really appreciate WIzzard to be back, doing his fine Reviews like he always did
but really, that wasnt funny. not a bit. 
It wasnt even an Aprils Fool, so i dont get, where the point is. 
i have seen more mature April Fools, Wiz, really.
Especially regarding this is a massive global Community, and not some underground 10 member flash-based Forum!


----------



## theubersmurf (Apr 3, 2010)

At least it shows what kinds of scuttlebutt people can come up with. "Wizzard was being paid by nVidia to test with older drivers", "Word is ATI is going to take over the site" etc. Interesting stuff. Glad you're not going btw. I was never sure one way or the other, but I'm glad it was a joke.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 3, 2010)

Is your massive ego satisfied?

I didnt find it amusing, not for the fact it turned out to be a joke but that you would pull that joke in the first place.

I thought that it was a joke but then i also thought can one person really be that egocentric and really have that many people grovelling and crying over them? I thought you where too nice to pull a stunt like this! Sadly i am mistaken! I really thought give it time see what happens, if he stays or goes see if it is a joke or not.

I wouldn't have blamed you if you did leave a few other actually thought that too.

Meh, i think I'll get over it in a few days. At least the site isn't being bought and changed by a company, that would have sucked.

EDIT: BTW he never left in the first place, i dont get why people are saying its great your back.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 3, 2010)

I knew W1zzard couldn't leave he loves to go to CeBIT


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 3, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Haha  I knew it...Good one......Now if anybody can ask Kantastic and SK-1 if theirs was any better...............................................



I was double whammied this year!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 3, 2010)

=\ yuh bumboclaat


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol nice prank

But seriously, fuck a you w1zzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Apr 3, 2010)

Dang, this is the only April Fool's joke that got me.... (Although posting on March 31st is sorta cheating)

Nice job W1z, very very nice.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 3, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> (Although posting on March 31st is sorta cheating)



Also coming clean on April 2nd  I thought if it was a joke he would have announced it on the 1st, since he didn't I then thought it was truly real!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 3, 2010)

SK-1 said:


> I was double whammied this year!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100402/Capture344.jpg



 Fun times 


At least your reaction was less violent compared to Kants


----------



## Kursah (Apr 3, 2010)

Good play W1z! Gotta say I was totally fooled, and expecting this place to change, the sky to fall, and life to go on. I think you did a good thing pulling the most uber April Fools a tech thread has ever seen!


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 3, 2010)

This was a pretty bad joke, it's like telling someone his grandma died the day before April Fools. It's such a serious matter that it's taken seriously regardless of how obvious it is that it's a joke.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Apr 3, 2010)

*You bastards!!!!!!! I knew it..........*

Especially when somebody posted about being up for sale........ They looked it up. Where???? I had my suspicions.... I'm a detective at heart. I swear I didn't buy it for a minute yet somehow I read every single post. 

May you shart the next time you fart.......


----------



## Kreij (Apr 3, 2010)

I was bummed when I actually throught W1zz was going to leave.
But it was said that the new people knew what they were doing and nothing would change in the near future.
I wished W1zz well, and just waited to see what the change would be like.
I must admit I was quite apprehesive about what might change, but things change.
I just figured that if the new owners ruined TPU, I would move on. It would be disheartening and a loss for the tech world, but not a life changing event. 
Life is more than a website community, even though I am quite fond of this one.

If this prank devistated you, or caused you to be so pissed off you can't see the humor in it, you may want to take a long hard look on what matters in your life.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 3, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Perfect timing - starting on the 31st March and ending on 2nd April!
> 
> Had you done it on 1st April everyone would've thought it was a joke, no matter how serious matters seemed. But this way you pwnd not only TPU but each and every tech forum!



Yup, and we layered it up with that CUDALoader prank, just to make people realise that if CUDALoader is TPU's Apr 1 prank, this one must be real. It took w1z all of 2 minutes to code CUDALoader.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 3, 2010)

W1zzard, you're awesome. Happy to see that it turned out to be a joke. 

Anyways, it was a great opportunity for TPUers to come out and tell you that your reviews, website and software are high quality and professional. I love the detailed reviews, and they greatly help as far as decision making goes, without the marketing and fanboi garbage.

I'll be staying at TPU for a long time because of how great it and its members/mods are. Thanks for creating TPU, W1zzard!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 3, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Yup, and we layered it up with that CUDALoader prank, just to make people realise that if CUDALoader is TPU's Apr 1 prank, this one must be real. It took w1z all of 2 minutes to code CUDALoader.



 Good one W1z!!!!

But, don't ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever..............ever do that shit again


----------



## btarunr (Apr 3, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> I knew W1zzard couldn't leave he loves to go to CeBIT



Adult Extertainment Expo next door is what keeps w1z people going to CES


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL. you bastard  I cant believe i went and signed on petitions and shit. Your really fooled me. And i'm not a very easy person to fool haha. Hats of to you for the best April Fools joke. 

And i'm GLAD AS HELL YOUR STAYING


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2010)

lol i was wondering if it'd be an epic troll 

well done

(i liked the CUDA emulator more)


----------



## Kreij (Apr 3, 2010)

I think since BTA was involved in this at the highest level, that giving him a little crap is not out of line.

BTA, you insensitive, uncaring... lol ... I can't do it. LOLLOLOL 
Never trust the news guy.

Great job you two.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 3, 2010)

lol sons a bitch....he needs us just as we need him


----------



## instron (Apr 3, 2010)

I almost committed suicide because of that comment!




naw only fooling


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 3, 2010)

instron said:


> I almost committed suicide because of that comment!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I LOL'd


----------



## Triprift (Apr 3, 2010)

Somehow i just new Bta was in on this well played you two well played.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 3, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> lol sons a bitch....he needs us just as we need him



Nah, W1zz doesn't need us to succeed and we don't need him to survive.

But the great thing is that he appreciates all of the support we have given him as members of the community on his site, and we appreciate the support he has given us as members.
He's gone out of his way to listen to everyones suggestions and has made changes to the site based on communiity response (unheard of on other sites).

Two words ... TPU Rocks.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 3, 2010)

Never EVER believe in coincidences guys.  This big of news so close to April 1st?  Obvious really!  You had me fooled though, although a majority of us did think April Fools.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Never EVER believe in coincidences guys.  This big of news so close to April 1st?  Obvious really!  You had me fooled though, although a majority of us did think April Fools.



dunno, i think the results are invalid and w1zz needs to do it all over again running cat 10.3


----------



## n-ster (Apr 3, 2010)

pfff, I bet it was to see how much he would get offered, and if he doesn't think it is enough, he'd call it an April fool

(EDIT: if anyone didn't get it yet, I am joking )


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> dunno, i think the results are invalid and w1zz needs to do it all over again running cat 10.3



Yeah w1z cannot review worth crap he needs to redo every review done in the past year because he is biased towards one company.  First the deal with ATI to make the NVIDIA cards look like crap, now he has this deal with ASUS and GPU-Z.  It is one big conspiracy I tell you!


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank goodness!  That was some joke.   I, like many others, am truly relieved.  I enjoy this forum and have relied in W1zzard's reviews since I first came on here and was convinced to purchase my Gigabyte P-35 and an HD 3850.  

However, I do hope in the future that people will pause and count to ten before posting in anger.


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 3, 2010)

lol....Thank goodness...I am an old fart still trying to get over my parents divorce and thought i was going to have to go threw it all over again here in my TPU home But now all is good and the children have learned a short lived lesson


----------



## Triprift (Apr 3, 2010)

I can confirm i was 100% fooled just so happy for once i got had lol.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 3, 2010)

Well it's been a fun (and exasperating for some of us who bought it) few days.
I'm glad W1zz is not going anywhere soon.

Time to get back to work helping TPU'ers where I can, so I am out of these 4/1 threads.
See you all in the forums.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 3, 2010)

Sure thing hit squad man back to reality.


----------



## fenurch (Apr 3, 2010)

Although I was completely and absolutely un-aware of this (due to my lack browsing through TPU forums) but anyway, even the odd time when I look at any GPU tests, I think 'Jeez, how long does it take to even do' since they're usually about 20 pages 

Anyway, great to know that you'll provide us with your precious intel for yet, longer.

Cheers w1zz

EDIT: A bit off topic but isn't this like the fastest growing thread ever? It has populated 11 pages of rage and appreciation within the last, 8 or so hours (I guess but haven't checked the timestamps). So w1zz, now you know how much we all love you (no homo though for the majority of us anyway)


----------



## n-ster (Apr 3, 2010)

ATZ said:


> Although I was completely and absolutely un-aware of this (due to my lack browsing through TPU forums) but anyway, even the odd time when I look at any GPU tests, I think 'Jeez, how long does it take to even do' since they're usually about 20 pages
> 
> Anyway, great to know that you'll provide us with your precious intel for yet, longer.
> 
> ...



The quitting thread grew much faster I believe...


----------



## skylamer (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## OnBoard (Apr 3, 2010)

Removes W1zzard from BC2 friends list  Oh wait you aren't there 

Well I'll go remove some of my thanks to you, not only you made me sad but you made me read ALL of the 'I'm leaving thread' and wasted few hours of my life  edit: took out 4 thanks (rest were too usefull to remove )


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 3, 2010)

*W1zzard we  you!*
*W1zzard we  you!*
*W1zzard we  you!*
*W1zzard we  you!*
*W1zzard we  you!*
*W1zzard we  you!*
*W1zzard we  you!*
*W1zzard we  you!*
*W1zzard we  you!*
*W1zzard we  you!*
*W1zzard we  you!*
*W1zzard we  you!*
*W1zzard we  you!*​
Don't ever pull something like that again or I'll have Black Panther tie you up & do stuff to you.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 3, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> *W1zzard we  you!*
> *W1zzard we  you!*
> *W1zzard we  you!*
> *W1zzard we  you!*
> ...



nice!


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 3, 2010)

Black Panther is into THAT???


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 3, 2010)

erocker said:


> How's that big "N" I carved into your forehead?




It was a "Z"



> Dr. Gonzo: "Who said anything about slicing you up, man? I just wanted to carve a Z into your forehead.


----------



## hat (Apr 3, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> Black Panther is into THAT???



eh?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> You're a goddamn motherfucker you know that?  You could have at least let me in on the fun.



That is the most appropriate Avy/user title combo EVER!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Now, back to W1z: YOU SONOFABITCH!!!! I was seriously distraught over this (well, that plus the loss of OtherOS support on PS3). 

That was one of the more convincing April Fools jokes I've seen.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 3, 2010)

hat said:


> eh?





Kantastic said:


> Don't ever pull something like that again or I'll have Black Panther *tie you up & do stuff to you*.


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 3, 2010)

entropy13 said:


>



I swear I didn't write that.







I typed it.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaa??????????
> 
> You made me cry _twice!_ first out of sadness and then out of happiness! I believed it was an april fools but as time went by and 2nd april came I lost hope.....
> 
> ...


And to celebrate, you must now drink lots of alcohol, and make sure you have your camera easily available.


----------



## EarlZ (Apr 3, 2010)

Well in where I was the post was already made during April fools day, so didnt do much of a dramatic impact


----------



## zAAm (Apr 3, 2010)

"I'm glad you're staying" - is what I'm feeling beneath all these layers of hatred and homicidal feelings...


----------



## laszlo (Apr 3, 2010)

no comment....

anyway the original thread is kind a tpu review for me;it can help to improve the site


----------



## Baum (Apr 3, 2010)

i've got some "oster eier" just let me know where you live, but you have to catch them ^^

no honestly thanks for that


----------



## btarunr (Apr 3, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think this thread is a fraud also. I exposed W1zz killing Dan in the last thread and now I know Bta was some how involved. Maybe they lured Dan into thinking there was a beer in a snake tamers basket.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100402/snake_charmer_9sfw.jpg



I missed this one. 

Nah Dan won't fall for Heineken, it's piss.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 3, 2010)

100% fooled here too 
Tho as was said earlier glad you're sticking around and thanks God for TPU!


----------



## spud107 (Apr 3, 2010)

maybe w1z should have this as an avatar . . .


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 3, 2010)

You evil sick twisted person .....


I LOVE IT !!!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 3, 2010)

I suspect people will still bitch when he does his 6870 or w/e review.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 3, 2010)

I think the prank went beyond a joke. it caused a major uproar within the forums as well as causing members start up a petition to try get you to stay & even went as far as to consider/talk about leaving TPU as well.

TPU is not TPU without W1zzard. I would say that if you do ever decide to leave then at least take the forum down so it doesnt fall into the hands of the wrong people (who could use it for evil?) I would very much like the site to retain its honor as something that has bought thousands of us all over the world together.

& everyone one knows a castle/army/kingdom is nothing without its king. blah blah blah im not sure if thats the right phrase.

-----


Im glad your staying.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 3, 2010)

Can't believe people actually bought it. It was pretty obvious... the owner leaves his site because a few trolls? come on! That's why they invented the banhammer[tm].


----------



## Triprift (Apr 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> And to celebrate, you must now drink lots of alcohol, and make sure you have your camera easily available.



yes and then dont forget to post at Gn glad ya happy BP.


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 3, 2010)

I allready knew it was a joke.


----------



## Dwarden (Apr 3, 2010)

that was wise fool posting it just minutes before 1st lol ...

1:0 for wiz


----------



## D007 (Apr 3, 2010)

You sonofa..........  
Well done...
Well done...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 3, 2010)

btarunr said:


> I missed this one.
> 
> Nah Dan won't fall for Heineken, it's piss.



Thats an artist rendering. Whatever beer you used is long gone. You killed Dan.

I will avenge you Dan. I WILL AVENGE!


----------



## wahdangun (Apr 3, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats an artist rendering. Whatever beer you used is long gone. You killed Dan.
> 
> I will avenge you Dan. I WILL AVENGE!



maybe all of this was conspiracy theory to distract the masses and no one never know that Dan is missing


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 3, 2010)

Is Clark Kent to superman like Dan is to W1zz???^


----------



## DaveK (Apr 3, 2010)

I was kinda skeptical to whether it was true or not, but man thankfully it's not, I didn't want to use other tech sites


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> And to celebrate, you must now drink lots of alcohol, and make sure you have your camera easily available.



this is legit i was their and what was seen can not be unseen


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 3, 2010)

Sooooo.....this means no epic W1zzard retirement For Sale thread?

Bummer.


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 3, 2010)

Masterfully executed w1z! Muhahahahaa!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Sooooo.....this means no epic W1zzard retirement For Sale thread?
> 
> Bummer.



i know right? iv seen pictures of the boxes I wouldnt even want to buy them just touch it a bit. Then maybe ask him if i can have some low end card and have him sign it. then ill put it on a shelf and never use it.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 3, 2010)

^^ Never thought of that... Being in Europe, i could of got some cheap upgrades


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Apr 3, 2010)

XD

What a funny! I got worried bout W1zz but didn't even know he was a joker. GOOD ONE! LMFAO!


----------



## JATownes (Apr 3, 2010)

Man...I have been gone the last few days...depressed 'cause W1zz was leaving...then I log in today and see this.  THANK GOD YOU ARE STAYING. 

NOT FUNNY THOUGH!!!  Actually, freakin hillarious.  Best April Fools joke EVER!!!  BTW, the Phsyx thing was pretty damn funny too.  LOL

Glad you are staying....we are nothing without our trusted and valiant leader.


----------



## TheWatcher (Apr 3, 2010)

That's why i love techpowerup!


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 3, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Nah Dan won't fall for Heineken, it's piss.



Use Hertog Jan it's Dutch Catnip.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 3, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> Use Hertog Jan it's Dutch Catnip.



DAN IS DEAD! W1zz and Bta must be brought to justice!


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 3, 2010)

Regeneration said:


> Can't believe people actually bought it. It was pretty obvious... the owner leaves his site because a few trolls? come on! That's why they invented the banhammer[tm].



Well he had us convinced that it wasn't just the trolls.  He also said he wast mostly sick of trade shows, writing reviews, and generally all things IT related.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 3, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> Well he had us convinced that it wasn't just the trolls.  He also said he wast mostly sick of trade shows, writing reviews, and generally all things IT related.



Yup. And people who hate their jobs (like me) can relate.


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 3, 2010)

Regeneration said:


> Can't believe people actually bought it. It was pretty obvious... the owner leaves his site because a few trolls? come on! That's why they invented the banhammer[tm].



Well they did a good job playing out the motions, it seemed sincere


----------



## jaystein (Apr 3, 2010)

You sick bastard!!. tsk, tsk, W1zz.



I've always had a certain disdain for April Fools.


----------



## mtosev (Apr 3, 2010)

@Wiz

were the last 2 days amusing to you? reading the comments, getting "PLEASE STAY" spam on your email, etc...?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 3, 2010)

Just one word for you, but for the sake of politness.... I'll turn it into 2..... BAR STEWARD!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 3, 2010)

W1zzard, I have been fighting a kidneystone for 3 weeks now, and just when I was starting to get better you kicked us all in our balls (mine were still a bit sore from the past 3 weeks). I have never wished that pain on anyone, but you, my friend, you might just make it to that list if I ever write one out!

Hats off to one of the most heartfelt jokes heard round the interwebz!


----------



## n-ster (Apr 3, 2010)

Yea, imagine, I, who was here for only 1 and a third year, felt real bad when I thought you were going to leave.... So for the people who have been here 4yrs + 

Already, TPU has started to become part of my life, so for the mods and the long time members, it must have been pretty painful


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 3, 2010)

Not as bad as the stone, but he had me going, I mean not even a clue behind closed doors, nothing!


----------



## n-ster (Apr 3, 2010)

And it became worse when it was noon, April 2nd, seemed like it was 100% true 

Oh btw, hope you recover well !!


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 3, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Not as bad as the stone, but he had me going, I mean not even a clue behind closed doors, nothing!




I still think that's pretty sick and demented he didn't even let y'all know . . . or even let the TPU hit squad in on the joke . . .

That is simply pure genius.


----------



## Jansku07 (Apr 3, 2010)

One of my favourite sites announced they were quitting on the april day 3 years ago. Unfortunately that wasn't a joke, and it's still not back. Sooo... thinking about that made me really believe in w1zz's quitting. Not funny at all.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> I still think that's pretty sick and demented he didn't even let y'all know . . . or even let the TPU hit squad in on the joke . . .
> 
> That is simply pure genius.



Yes, I agree 100%. Simply awe inspiring as far as April Fools are concerned.


----------



## qubit (Apr 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yes, I agree 100%. Simply awe inspiring as far as April Fools are concerned.



Yes, indeed this was the best April Fool I've ever seen - and he did it by cheating with the dates, too, the rascal.  I mean heck, I'm a pretty sceptical guy and do not fall for things. Yet, even though I wasn't quite 100% convinced (you know, the niggling doubt) I still fell for it enough to send him a "sorry to see you go! "  PM, signed the stupid petition and made several posts on here lamenting his passing.

Man, I've never felt so had.  

Of course, having cried wolf once, what about next time W1zzard makes a dramatic announcement: will anyone believe him?!


----------



## Kreij (Apr 3, 2010)

W1zz is a stand up guy. If he says something you can believe him.
Just be careful the week before and after April 1st.

!@#$ He got me good too.


----------



## 1c3d0g (Apr 4, 2010)

You got us all, Wizz. Thanks for not leaving. Your programs are teh r0xxorz!


----------



## chaotic_uk (Apr 4, 2010)

you mean he has stopped spitting his dummy out ? 


j/k btw


----------



## overclocker (Apr 4, 2010)

Haha glad your not leaving, you had me going


----------



## MAC292OH10 (Apr 4, 2010)

its amazing how many people played along or actually believed...:shadedshu


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 4, 2010)

MAC292OH10 said:


> its amazing how many people played along or actually believed...:shadedshu



1 person played along.


----------



## psyko12 (Apr 4, 2010)

omg! rofl thank you for not leaving hahah just got on now and saw this xD


----------



## soldier242 (Apr 4, 2010)

woooow that was the biggest aprils fools i've ever experienced and it was the most succesful!

i really did hope that it was a joke, but since you kept it going for so long i really began believing it

NICE that you won't leave ... there's nothing better than TPU!!!!1111oneoneone


----------



## cupang12 (Apr 4, 2010)

*dang!*

you have to know that i sign this forum for this..
this actually fun.. i never knew, in any forum it will be funny like this..

i`m 20, and technology is something in my head.. 
i bought my 1200US PC because of W1z. and he is leaving..
what annoying thing i think.. 

but yeah.. i got fooled.. thanks for making me sign up w1z..


----------



## Master Wolfe (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm new around here but gotta say... BEEE-ATCH!!


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 4, 2010)

I was hoping he'd start a new Adult site called PussPowerUp.

Fail.


----------



## Mandown (Apr 4, 2010)

I knew it! I was suspicious when you said it on the 29th.

Anyways great to see you'll still be here, Reviews were view informative helped me choose my cards to my liking. 

Keep it up!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2010)

Mandown said:


> I knew it! I was suspicious when you said it on the 39th.
> 
> Anyways great to see you'll still be here, Reviews were view informative helped me choose my cards to my liking.
> 
> Keep it up!



i'm suspicious of anything happening on the *39th* of a month


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 4, 2010)

is that like the second tuesday of next week?


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 4, 2010)

Maybe in the 4th dimension..........


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 4, 2010)

WTF a 39th day in a month?


----------



## n-ster (Apr 4, 2010)

it's called a typo


----------



## Mandown (Apr 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'm suspicious of anything happening on the *39th* of a month



You didn't know!! lol. I tell ya that there keyboard gonna get killed like FPS Doug's did.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Master (Apr 4, 2010)

good to hear it . 
well being fooled with that kind of freakin joke doesnt change our affection toward tpu and you . 
keep up the good work .


----------



## steelkane (Apr 4, 2010)

I missed the joke,, but I'm here now


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2010)

steelkane said:


> I missed the joke,, but I'm here now


----------



## n-ster (Apr 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> http://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp84/omfgonfire/slowpoke.jpg



again with that pic?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2010)

n-ster said:


> again with that pic?



slowpoke is slooooooow


----------



## n-ster (Apr 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> slowpoke is slooooooow














I didn't get the slowpoke joke at first xD







back on-topic though...

I wonder if W1zzard ever thought about the negative things that could happen with this jk


----------



## OrbitzXT (Apr 4, 2010)

Wizzard, you're a bastid. We love you, glad you're not going anywhere.


----------



## zithe (Apr 4, 2010)

LMAO! A thread that basically said "You guys are all stupid" gets happy responses.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 4, 2010)

Hat, what does the scouter say about W1zzard's troll level!?  My daughter loves your avatar by the way..  Great april fools W1zzard


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice ladder is nice.


----------



## hat (Apr 4, 2010)

Fatal said:


> Hat, what does the scouter say about W1zzard's troll level!?









The avatar is there because I have over 9000 posts, but it fits this too...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 4, 2010)

Gotta cancel my plane tickets to Germany now.


----------



## hat (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah, I had the U.S. military convinced that W1zz was a terrorist and a threat to all humanity... now I have to un-convince them and probably lose all credibility forever.


----------



## soldier242 (Apr 4, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> I was hoping he'd start a new Adult site called PussPowerUp.




YEAH, maybe he's doing something like this as well 



DaedalusHelios said:


> Gotta cancel my plane tickets to Germany now.



hey hey, germany is a nice country, you can still come over on a holiday and drink some GOOD beer


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 4, 2010)

hat said:


> Yeah, I had the U.S. military convinced that W1zz was a terrorist and a threat to all humanity... now I have to un-convince them and probably lose all credibility forever.



the US military is reading TPU, also some guys at lockheed martin and other big arms names


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 4, 2010)

I had the feeling you were joking but it's revealing to know the truth.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 4, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> the US military is reading TPU, also some guys at lockheed martin and other big arms names



Its so the US military can find out how to oc the pentium 4 machines they use.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2010)

tigger said:


> Its so the US military can find out how to oc the pentium 4 machines they use.



Don't go there tigger.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 4, 2010)

Or simply what GPUs to use on their America's Army gaming rigs.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't go there tigger.



Chill man it's a joke.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 4, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> the US military is reading TPU, also some guys at lockheed martin and other big arms names



Don't forget the guy on the antarctic research base.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Don't forget the guy on the antarctic research base.



Dan......is that you?


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 4, 2010)

tigger said:


> Its so the US military can find out how to oc the pentium 4 machines they use.



LOLZ! them pentium 4's are the sweetness you shut your mouth, i login in atleast 12 minutes


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> LOLZ! them pentium 4's are the sweetness you shut your mouth, i login in atleast 12 minutes



One thing I will say about pentium 4's is they can take some damn heat. My Dad keeps his in his wood working shop. Ever see saw dust caked on a CPU cooler? You know what? It runs like a champ!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dan......is that you?



dan died. we replaced him with a spam bot.

we dont expect anyone to notice.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> dan died. we replaced him with a spam bot.
> 
> we dont expect anyone to notice.



A spam bot in Antartica?


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Apr 4, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> A spam bot in Antartica?



Created by Ancients, powered by ZPM.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Created by Ancients, powered by ZPM.



manned by canadians.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> dan died. we replaced him with a spam bot.
> 
> we dont expect anyone to notice.





LAWL.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> manned by canadians.



How old are Canadians then? Right at the time when some magma cooled down and formed land 3.5 billion years ago?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> How old are Canadians then? Right at the time when some magma cooled down and formed land 3.5 billion years ago?



SGA was filmed in canada iirc, with a fair amount of canadians involved. so the canadians are manning the ancient station in antarctica, which is where they found the dan-bot.

(meanwhile, onlookers are thinking HOLY SHIT - THERES NERDS ON TEH INTERNET!)


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 4, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Created by Ancients, powered by *Zed*PM.



are you sure it's not a replicator?


----------



## theJesus (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh, FFS . . . Fuck, damn it, that was epic.

Now let's all just have a sexy party and forget how gullible we are.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 4, 2010)

My reaction to this thread:

 

AARGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! 

 

 

 

 

 

:shadedshu 

 



 

OMG, I was kinda expecting this, but I'll not lie to you, I even signed the petition.... 

Congratz on pulling such an epic April Fools joke  You rock!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 4, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> the US military is reading TPU, also some guys at lockheed martin and other big arms names



LMAO ... thats not far off


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2010)

I can imagine the guys at lockheed posting

"Wtf i just installed a new radar on my F22 and the POS won't start. Tried the latest drivers and reinstalled deathOS 2.1.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 4, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> April's Fool!
> 
> Guess we really got you guys this time. I will not be leaving the site, nor will there by any of the announced changes. It was all an elaborate April's Fools Joke that we played on you.
> 
> ...



Asshole.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 4, 2010)

If TPU was around during the Cold War . . . "Holy shit, you guys see the specs on Russia's new line of nukes from the slides that leaked last night?"


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 5, 2010)

I lyke eggs.


----------



## AKlass (Apr 5, 2010)

when you post in your original post that this is not an April fools joke I kinda suspected something was up


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I can imagine the guys at lockheed posting
> 
> "Wtf i just installed a new radar on my F22 and the POS won't start. Tried the latest drivers and reinstalled deathOS 2.1.



Or, "can somebody tell me how to overclock my thrusters and radar?"


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Or, "can somebody tell me how to overclock my thrusters and radar?"



they just want w1zzy to make WMD-Z, which when installed locates all WMD's within a 50 mile radius including manufacturer date, warhead count, and how many times someones sat on top of it to "feel the power" (they want them for iraq, see)


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 5, 2010)

That would be flat out awesome.  Suddam Hussein approved!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> they just want w1zzy to make WMD-Z, which when installed locates all WMD's within a 50 mile radius including manufacturer date, warhead count, and how many times someones sat on top of it to "feel the power" (they want them for iraq, see)



And the count is in Mi/GiB unit's instead of M/GB


----------



## Zubasa (Apr 5, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> That would be flat out awesome.  Suddam Hussein approved!


Suddam Hussein got ass raped by Dubya :shadedshu
By no means a good man, but this is not funny.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> Suddam Hussein got ass raped by Dubya :shadedshu
> By no means a good man, but this is not funny.



I disagree. I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Apr 5, 2010)

Who's Suddam Hussein?


----------



## mR Yellow (Apr 5, 2010)

lol, glad this was just a April fools joke.
Next time use the latest official cat driver


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 5, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Who's Suddam Hussein?



He was the president of Iraq.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> He was the president of Iraq.



no he wasnt.

That was Saddam Hussein.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> no he wasnt.
> 
> That was Saddam Hussein.



 I didnt see the U. I just quickly glanced through that post. Who is Suddam Hussein?


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 5, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Who is Suddam Hussein?



:shadedshu

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saddam_Hussein


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saddam_Hussein



*insert slowpoke picture here*


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 5, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saddam_Hussein



Thats Saddam Hussein not Suddam. :shadedshu

Check the above posts.....


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> *insert slowpoke picture here*



Here it is


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Here it is
> 
> http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c315/yomamafat32/slowpoke-pokemon.gif


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 5, 2010)

that slowpoke picture is REALLY getting some use... lol.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> that slowpoke picture is REALLY getting some use... lol.



i know, right?

its just so... appropriate.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


>


----------



## Triprift (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## dhoshaw (Apr 5, 2010)

You sure pulled it over on everyone! 

Glad to here that it all was a joke.


----------



## jydie (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank goodness!!  I would have been lost without the video card reviews that you put together W1zzard.  You got me good on that April Fools joke... but it is hard to be mad because the relief of knowing that you are staying put was just to good.  

Thanks again for all your work!!  TPU would not be the same without you.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 5, 2010)

DAM YOU!!!!  Well done Wizz you got me goood, i even told my friends that you was leaving and why, now i gotta tell them it was just an April fools joke. 

So glad your not leaving, this is good news 

Let the awesome reviews continue!!!


----------



## Creech (Apr 5, 2010)

*Whew*



I...

:shadedshu

but...  nrr....

 Rawk on W1zz!!!
You almost gave me a heart attack.

 Thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou!


----------



## inferKNOX (Apr 7, 2010)

Ha ha ha!
I also suspected, but fell for it!
Great Gag W1zz!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome! Went on a 1 week holiday and came back with TPU allright!


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey W1zz,  

And this is for scaring us


----------

